# question on geese



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i dont hunt them but i found two ponds full of them,and the owners want them thinned out are they in season and if not when are they and how many a day so i can help the land owners out,by giveing a bird hunter a good place to hunt,all to there self,


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

depends on the zone, north will come in earlier in december and will have a 2 goose limit. I think its in full swing by mid december, cant remember the exact dates as I hunt the south zone. If you happen to be in the lake erie zone north or route 2 you have a 1 goose limit i believe.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well im in the canton area i will check with hunting regulation on line the rule book dont show limits that i can find


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

see odnr publication #295 for regs. and another factor is weather you are north or south of st rt 30


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

All zones are a two goose limit. North zone closes sunday for geese. Opens back up dec. 18- jan 16. South zone opens dec 11- jan 30


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

You'll need a federal duck, and a state wetlands stamp to hunt waterfowl. And use steel shot along with a plug in your gun.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

You need somehelp? Lol just wanna crack geese and or ducks nothing else.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Markfish..If these ponds are as over populated as you say ..with the bag limit being as limited as it is ..he is going to have to leave more hunters in as he feels safe to do...And as Toxic said anyone that wants to shoot geese will have to have all the Stamps and Hunting Lisc..And the season will have to be open...No one can just kill ducks and geese just to thin the flocks..There are plenty of guy's out here that will be glad to help him Thin the flock....JIM....CL....


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well like i said i DONT.HUNT them and the ponds are just north of 30 out of east canton,and the other one is a seclude in the farm and it cant be see from any roads,and this is the pond that will be harder to get that one special hunter on cause they don't let any body go on there land,but every morning I'm in the woods they come in and there always 40to60 of them/I'm trying to get a trade rat pond or creeks foe one of the geese ponds, now that some of you shared the rules with me but its up to the chosen hunter to fallow the rules on hunting them bur the one pond has homes on one side and the chosen hunter will hunt oh the homes side shooting south towarde the farm but that part is not going to be a big deal the big dog on the pond told me they can sit in his and the others yards to bring them down.and he said he don't care when they kill them.but when the wright hunter is picked by me its all there and KNOW ONE WILL BOTHER THEM HE OVER SEES THE HOLE POND ALL DAY AND WILL CHECK ON YA TO MAKE SURE YOUR THE PERSON THATS SUPPOSE TO BE THERE, I TRAP this pond and yesterday 25 flew in


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Markfish keep us posted as to how you make out...All the Warerfowlers I know hunt with a partner..Safety purposes to many things can go wrong..Sounds like these people want the flocks thined.. But do not want to cooperate with the shooter..They have to be killed within the rules of the law...Good Luck....JIM....CL...


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

they will half to fallow all the state and federal laws but he will beable to hunt the hole season or till they tell them thats enought,


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

the last two mornings there were 60to75 geese come in and yesterday i took some pics of them coming in 4 different flocks and got pis of about 75 birds on the lake with 10 mallards,so if you think i bsing i got the pic to prove it but still need i more goose hunter to hunt them when their back in season.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

man i can bring an army of guys over that can shoot and take care of your geese 










this is what it will look like


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

markfish said:


> well im in the canton area i will check with hunting regulation on line the rule book dont show limits that i can find


is it north or south of rt 30... if its north its out till dec 19 .... if its south of 30 its dec 11.... let me know i will come and take care of them ...send me a pm


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

north of 30 by 1.5 miles, stay in touch the owner said they still come in when the lake is froze and just walk around on it and the yards.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

have more shots in photo pal


----------

